# This is just too creepy



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I've only been able to stump this thing once. It's too weird! I even did Eddie the dog from Frasier and it guessed it!!!!

Guess the TV Character


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I started simple with Gilligan, then moved to Woody from Cheers and Bob Newart. It got them all right, though I almost stumped it with Woody.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

I was "Boy" the dog from Green Acres. I stumped them and added it to their database. It's a fun game.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I was Mrs Slocombe from "Are You being Served" and it got me.

It said it knew allalong who I was but it was just stringing me along. I don't believe that!

Good game though, Thanks

Jock


----------



## chef john (Mar 3, 2005)

I was Fish (Abe Vigoda) from Barney Miller and it got me in eleven questions.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Holy Unveiling Batman!

It took them 30 questions but it guessed I was Farrah Fawcett from Charlie's Angels!

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Got it first try!  Chubsy ubsy from the little rascals!
Ahh a little too confident in myself, he got me with Ted Knight from the Mary Tyler Moore show! Impressive!


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, I was only #3 to do Alice Kramden from the Honeymoons!!! I can't believe it!

I did stump it with Captain Bridger from seaQuest and the Chief from Get Smart!

It did guess Agent 99 from Get Smart and Zach from Saved by the Bell, but it took it a long time!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This is a true time waster at work! We are going at it tooth and nail!
So far I am about 5 for 12 or so.
This is a lot of fun!


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

i was able to stump it with ralph wiggam from the simpsons,
attila the hun, and tamerlain. 

it guessed betty rubble, agent 86, stephanie from full house,
mr. french, and my mother the car!!

interesting game!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

This is a little dangerous if you have other work (did I say "other" work?  ) to do.
I stumped it with Stephanie from _Newhart_ .


----------

